# Any used bows for sale



## bigwood60 (Oct 26, 2010)

Looking for a used bow already set up. Looked at a few pawn shops, nothing that looked decent. Any ideas or got one you want to get rid of?


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Pm sent

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Golden Eagle
Super Hawk Turbo
Draw length 30"
Draw weight 55-70
Cobra pin sights
Kwikee Kiwver
overdraw I think lets you shoot 26" arrows I think
8-12 misc. arrows and feild tips and a couple of broadheads
Hard case
$200


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've found some nice bows, at pawn shops.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Go to archerytalk.com, you'll find some nice bows already rigged or just bare bows..I just bought a Bowtech Extreme w/ a drop rest for $200 shipped.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Have a Bear Alaskan I will sell, with quiver and soft case, its an original alaskan, made before Bear was bought out by AMF. Killed quite a few deer with it, shot some gar too. $ 50.00. My bow shooting days are over due to shoulder problems.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Some bow fishing guys prefer recurves so I have no idea what you want, but.... if you are experienced enough to know your draw length, watch eBay. Some guys have enough money to buy the latest model every year and will sell their old bows at a reasonable amount.


----------

